# VB full air suspension fitted today



## RichardD

Had the full VB air suspension system fitted by Courtside Conversions in Tiverton today and the difference was amazing even though I had only driven a few metres out of their yard.

The internal noise (bangs, rattles, creaking furniture and buzzing blinds) and tyre noise have been dramatically reduced and fear of road potholes are a thing of the past!!!

You feel like you are just gliding over the road surface and the improvement in the handling around corners and tight turns makes the driving experience so much more enjoyable.

Not had opportunity to test the self levelling facility but within the limits of the suspension units, then I can't see a problem as you have so many different control options available.

The waste tank emptying facility will be a real help as will be the park mode which lowers the van down to the lowest level to aid entry. My wife will certainly appreciate this as she is not the tallest person in the world.

I know it's expensive but I think it's worth every penny.

I can also recommend Courtside, Graham and his team have been excellent throughout.

Richard


----------



## SwampThing

Hi Richard,
I've looked at a couple of your earlier posts where you mentioned your van had a "nose down" problem. We have a Rapido with a similar nose down issue and have been looking for solutions. 
I hadn't considered the full air suspension option but having read through various posts am now considering it. I like the idea of the self levelling on site and if it improves the ride as well then that's an additional bonus.
Can you give me an idea of the cost and how long was your van in for to have it fitted? Does it add much additional weight? I notice you are on the heavy chassis where ours isn't so this could be an issue!
Many thanks
Kevin


----------



## javea

SwampThing said:


> Hi Richard,
> I've looked at a couple of your earlier posts where you mentioned your van had a "nose down" problem. We have a Rapido with a similar nose down issue and have been looking for solutions.
> I hadn't considered the full air suspension option but having read through various posts am now considering it. I like the idea of the self levelling on site and if it improves the ride as well then that's an additional bonus.
> Can you give me an idea of the cost and how long was your van in for to have it fitted? Does it add much additional weight? I notice you are on the heavy chassis where ours isn't so this could be an issue!
> Many thanks
> Kevin


Hi Kevin,

I had the same nose down problem with my Hymer and I suspect that the front suspension was bottoming on occasion. As I believe that Hymer now fit Goldschmitt springs as standard on A class motorhomes I decided to go down that route and am very pleased with the result. Vehicle now stands level and front suspension is more compliant than before. Total cost around £850.

Mike


----------



## SwampThing

Thanks Mike,
I started by looking at uprated springs as the solution to the nose down problem. This still may be the best way forward.
Who did you get to fit the Goldschmidt springs? Would you recommend them?
Cheers
Kevin


----------



## mfa

Hi......we've had VB fitted to the front of our van and think it's fantastic.......rides better, doesn't bottom out anymore and allows us to raise/lower front to level up.......never needed to ramps for the last 2 years....much easier.

Also, the way the suspension has been set it doesn't look like it's front end heavy.

Cheers



Mark


----------



## Mike48

Do these springs comply with the Type Approval Regulations? I understand VB do provide uprated front springs at a cost of around £650 for a Fiat but I am unsure whether they are compliant as my van is Type Approved.


----------



## javea

SwampThing said:


> Thanks Mike,
> I started by looking at uprated springs as the solution to the nose down problem. This still may be the best way forward.
> Who did you get to fit the Goldschmidt springs? Would you recommend them?
> Cheers
> Kevin


Hi Kevin,

Mine were fitted by EssanJay in Poole and I would recommend them. Check the price though as they said they had under quoted me on the time to do the job.

Mike


----------



## RichardD

Hi Kevin,

The total cost is just over £6K now with the VAT at 20%. Should have had it fitted when I first started considering air suspension back in 2011. But they did give me a 3 year warranty.

The fit only took a day and a half and the Technician really knew the product. VB is fully tested and approved by TUV and I'm told that Mercedes fit them as an option on their vehicles.

If nose down is your only concern then the Goldschimitt springs are the way to go, but the VB system offers so much more. The ride comfort is totally transformed plus you get a reasonable self levelling facility.

Other functions includes:

Park; goes down to it's lowest setting, useful on site to allow easier access
Off road; goes to the highest level to aid getting over rough ground.
Water tank emptying; lowers to the back and one side to drain water.
Up at front or back; to provide clearance such as getting on/off a ferry.
Manual; adjust front or back to any level.

Richard


----------



## ambegayo

*VB Air Suspension*

Hi Richard, Glad you are happy with your VB Suspension, I posted on your original post. We have had ours fitted now about 2 and half years and enjoy the beautiful ride, super improved handling and all the levelling facilities that come with it. No more blocks and chocks. It is worth pointing out that this is a complete replacement of the suspension system, that is both MacPherson struts are replaced with VB's air units and therefore the weight difference shouldn't be that great at the front of the vehicle. Our Carthago is on an Alko chassis but I think the rear units can be fitted to any chassis. I can't stress enough that this is not an add on system, some of which are quite good but don't compare any other system with VB because you only get what you pay for in this world!  
Oliver Drinkwater at VB is most helpful and will answeer any queries you may have.


----------



## teemyob

*ride*

Is the rear similar to glide rites

http://www.glide-rite.com/Air_suspension_system_p/4-bag full air suspension.htm

at £2,800

TM


----------



## DABurleigh

What's the maximum travel you can get to level?

Dave


----------



## SwampThing

Thanks to all for the useful information.
Looking at the options, while the full VB air suspension looks great it's more than I would want to spend - tempting though...
Will probably look at getting the Goldschmidt springs fitted to cure the nose down problem.
Again - many thanks to all!


----------



## RichardD

Hi Dave,

Haven't measured it yet, but the front looks like it moves at least 150mm. The rear doesn't move quite as much but I think it must still be about 100mm but this looks limited by the closeness of the wheel arch.

If I remember correctly VB quoted a figure of a total difference of 160mm between the back and the front.

Richard


----------



## DABurleigh

Can you do side-to-side as well?

Dave


----------



## RichardD

Hi Dave, you can't do side to side manually, but it will do it in auto self level mode.

Richard


----------

